# modal fabric



## marshetazita12 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello... I have two questions.. Where can I purchase t-shirts w/modal fabric, wholesale?
Also, can I screenprint on that type of material?

Thanks much!!!!


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Marsh

Waiting two days is better than waiting three?

Several shirt suppliers provide Modal blend garments.
i.e.- https://www.alternativeapparel.com/Wholesale/Product-Info/Fabrics.aspx

Yes, you can screen print on them, much like you can on Rayon blends,
but don't overcure or you'll get a bit of permanent fiber expansion.
Note that water-based inks also will tend to increase expansion of this cellulose fiber.

Always consider typing your query into the seach field on this site, if no one's paying attention.
Alot of water has gone under this TSF bridge over the years.

Happy trails!


----------



## marshetazita12 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for responding. You were really helpful.


tlbays said:


> Hi Marsh
> 
> Waiting two days is better than waiting three?
> 
> ...


----------

